# add lock collar and bearing, is it safe?



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

I see that they are sold but wondering about the safety of adding a lock collar and bearing to a 1/2 spiral bit for pattern finishing. I also would be worried about having that much less of the shaft to put into the collet. The spiral bits sold with bearings are mucho $$$. Thanks, Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Use a template guide bushing


Lots of info on this forum and videos on YouTube


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rolanddds said:


> I see that they are sold but wondering about the safety of adding a lock collar and bearing to a 1/2 spiral bit for pattern finishing. I also would be worried about having that much less of the shaft to put into the collet. The spiral bits sold with bearings are mucho $$$. Thanks, Tom


how much shaft are you inserting into the collet now???
adding a bearing is safe as long as all the components fit...

why not use a helix bit???
https://www.freudtools.com/search?h=1
they give/do a very clean top edge and w/ the pattern clamped onto the bottom you get a clean bottom edge also...
the pattern behaves as a backer board...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm with Doug on this...a 1/2" ID bearing will give you 3/4" OD on the bearing surface. Depending on what you're doing with it, it could require you to use a big bit.

Guide bushings will allow you to use a smaller diameter bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I'm with Doug on this...a 1/2" ID bearing will give you 3/4" OD on the bearing surface. Depending on what you're doing with it, it could require you to use a big bit.
> 
> Guide bushings will allow you to use a smaller diameter bit.


still, pattern and finished product will be off set requiting a smaller pattern...
use the Helix and existing pattern...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Generally when a bearing is on a straight bit it matches the O.D. of the bit. Yours wouldn't do that so it depends on what you are doing whether that is workable or not.


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

I guess I don't know much about Helix bits. I'll have to learn. Thanks


----------



## rolanddds (May 4, 2009)

kp91 said:


> Use a template guide bushing
> 
> 
> Lots of info on this forum and videos on YouTube
> ...


Also really good video on bushings that will make me reconsider my options. Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rolanddds said:


> I guess I don't know much about Helix bits. I'll have to learn. Thanks





rolanddds said:


> Also really good video on bushings that will make me reconsider my options. Thanks


let's get you started on the how to's..
we put together a touch of education over *here at this link*...


----------

